# Cadets



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Fri, 19 May 2000 00:56:23 -0400*
Obviously this was a topic just waiting to be pounced upon. It is
interesting to see such wide ranging opinions on the Cadet Movement. I
became a cadet as soon as I entered high school. Back then it was considered
a subject and given full credits. It was a very different type of
organization back then early sixties and closer to the time when we were
serious about maintaining credible forces. This was only 15 yrs after WW II
and only eight after the Korean War. As Army Cadets Hastings  Prince
Edward Regt we used to practice tactics on the football field and strip and
assemble bren guns in the gymnasium.  Times have changed.
Throughout my 30 odd years of Regular  Reserve military service I
maintained an interest and commitment to the Cadet Movement. Like myself,
both of my sons were cadets and one went on to join the reserves then
Regular Force and is currently with 3 RCR Jump Coy. The current organization
is like all other institutions in Canada today caught up in the "Political
Correctness Dilemma." With all the problems and challenges the movement
faces today I think I‘m on very firm ground in stating that, cadets first
and foremost builds strong Canadians. Those that do develop an interest in
persuing a military career ultimately do very well within it. Others who opt
for a civilian life in many cases become movers and shakers in the fields of
their choice and within their communities. The statistics are there to prove
what a wonderful grounding for life cadets provides.
Aside from the military application, marksmanship shooting is a great
competitive sport and even more importantly, it instills discipline giving
the participant abilties to  focus, concentrate and become goal oriented.
Those politicians and left wing bleeding hearts who state, "We shouldn‘t be
putting guns in the hands of our youth," are really missing the point. The
value of teaching kids just what a weapon is, the harm that one can do with
it and how to respect and handle it safely, go far in avoiding misuse. This
whole concept somehow goes right over their heads. Teaching cadets how  to
lead and follow in a team concept are invaluable assets applicable to any
occupational or life undertaking. Social skills, travelling, music,
recognition for merit and... well, I could fill a digest issue with
positives. Whoever mentioned Hitler Youth I believe recanted stating it was
just a joke. It was a very poor one for there are no comparisons, even
comical ones. When I see, read and hear about all the problems and troubles
many young people teens get into today, I wonder how these same
unfortunate kids could have been had they discovered the cadet movement.
Dave Willard
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *ghallman <ghallman@mailserv.nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 19 May 2000 02:15:42 -0300*
Yes I did recanted my statement about Cadets being like the Hilter Youth.
I used it as an example because it was the most extreme case i could think
of.  I realise it was wrong due to the stigma that is associated with
Hilter anything.  I do not believe that children should be taught how to
be soldiers because it is thankfully not necessary in Canda today.  If we
are threatened, again, of wide scale war then I would rethink my position
on teaching kids to be grunts because there would be a viable need for it
such as post WW II Canada when we thought that the Russians were going to
attack us.  Answer me this question, what is taught in Cadets that is not
taught in non-military related children organizations.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Fri, 19 May 2000 16:49:58 -0400*
Date: Fri, 19 May 2000 02:15:42 -0300
From: ghallman 
Subject: Re: Cadets Dave
Yes I did recanted my statement about Cadets being like the Hilter Youth.
I used it as an example because it was the most extreme case i could think
of.  I realise it was wrong due to the stigma that is associated with
Hilter anything.  I do not believe that children should be taught how to
be soldiers because it is thankfully not necessary in Canda today.  If we
are threatened, again, of wide scale war then I would rethink my position
on teaching kids to be grunts because there would be a viable need for it
such as post WW II Canada when we thought that the Russians were going to
attack us.  Answer me this question, what is taught in Cadets that is not
taught in non-military related children organizations.
Ghallman
    Where do I begin? Parachuting, glider training, mountaineering,
citizenship....etc besides the more stand alone military aspects. Don‘t
shortchange the military aspects. There is no civilian equivilant to co
ordinating mind/body functions like arms or foot drill. The civilian
applications of these abilities are essentially limitless. And it‘s not just
what is taught, it‘s the format it‘s taught under. There is no other youth
programmes that I‘m aware of that teach such proven methodology of
presenting, assimilating and retaining information and skills like the
cadets.  Kids begin to get a measured dose of life realities and an
understanding of the pecking order of organization and structure. Take just
one programme, lets say the music programme. Not only would civilian lessons
those that go beyond simple high school bands be cost prohibitive for most
families of teens, there is not the where with all to hang in with a student
who is slower but just as dedicated. In cadets the programme hangs in with
the individual. How effective is it? A normal scenario at a music camp could
see a cadet with just the most basic ability to read music and after 4 or 5
weeks playing marches on final parade. What other orgaization allows kids
from all across the country to gather for tatoos, camps, biathalons, flying
schools and foriegn exchanges not only free to the individual, but actually
pays them? If you answered none to that one you‘d be correct! Why is it that
other progressive nations are studying our cadet system? Because of it‘s
effectiveness and relevance to wholesome youth development. It is a proven
winner. We currently have exchanges with, England, Scotland, Wales, Norway,
Germany, France-off and on, Italy and others who are vying to get in. The
great U.S of A is absolutely green with envy. Besides the regular training
other opportunities are presented by civilian volunteers such as meteorolgy,
photography, environmental awareness and again the list goes on. On the
subject of military training...wow! I really think someone who is as
obviously as intelligent as you present yourself could not mean what you
wrote. Have you been reading the newspapers lately or watching the news. The
world is more messed up now that at any time during the cold war. There are
more land grabs, ambitious dictators and poverty fueled mini wars than at
any other time since "the big one." Becoming complacent such as the
attitude of our current Liberal Dictatorship is perhaps the one most
important thing we should not do. I won‘t go into the historical lessons
here as there are enough to write a set of encyclopedias.
Back to cadets:
One of the most important aspects of cadet training is one seldom mentioned.
To some it doesn‘t sound cool to talk about it. That is patriotism and
loyalty to what we like to think of as the best country on planet earth and
an understanding of our system of democracy under Her Majesty Queen
Elizabeth our head of state.
Dave Willard
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *ghallman <ghallman@mailserv.nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 19 May 2000 18:13:56 -0300*
Q: "Do Army Cadets drive tanks?
A: No they do not. Army Cadet training focuses on Adventure training, not
on the Art of combat!" 
Theres a question I got off the cadet web site.  As far as I‘m concerned
thats the way it should be.  Remember how this whole debate began with
whoever complaining about getting screwed around by the cadet leadership
and someone complaining about how the cadets have gotten soft over the
years.  I don‘t really know how that can be true, how can a soft
organization get softer.  
At 04:49 PM 19/05/2000 -0400, you wrote:
>Date: Fri, 19 May 2000 02:15:42 -0300
>From: ghallman 
>Subject: Re: Cadets Dave
>
>Yes I did recanted my statement about Cadets being like the Hilter Youth.
>I used it as an example because it was the most extreme case i could think
>of.  I realise it was wrong due to the stigma that is associated with
>Hilter anything.  I do not believe that children should be taught how to
>be soldiers because it is thankfully not necessary in Canda today.  If we
>are threatened, again, of wide scale war then I would rethink my position
>on teaching kids to be grunts because there would be a viable need for it
>such as post WW II Canada when we thought that the Russians were going to
>attack us.  Answer me this question, what is taught in Cadets that is not
>taught in non-military related children organizations.
>
>Ghallman
>    Where do I begin? Parachuting, glider training, mountaineering,
>citizenship....etc besides the more stand alone military aspects. Don‘t
>shortchange the military aspects. There is no civilian equivilant to co
>ordinating mind/body functions like arms or foot drill. The civilian
>applications of these abilities are essentially limitless. And it‘s not just
>what is taught, it‘s the format it‘s taught under. There is no other youth
>programmes that I‘m aware of that teach such proven methodology of
>presenting, assimilating and retaining information and skills like the
>cadets.  Kids begin to get a measured dose of life realities and an
>understanding of the pecking order of organization and structure. Take just
>one programme, lets say the music programme. Not only would civilian lessons
>those that go beyond simple high school bands be cost prohibitive for most
>families of teens, there is not the where with all to hang in with a student
>who is slower but just as dedicated. In cadets the programme hangs in with
>the individual. How effective is it? A normal scenario at a music camp could
>see a cadet with just the most basic ability to read music and after 4 or 5
>weeks playing marches on final parade. What other orgaization allows kids
>from all across the country to gather for tatoos, camps, biathalons, flying
>schools and foriegn exchanges not only free to the individual, but actually
>pays them? If you answered none to that one you‘d be correct! Why is it that
>other progressive nations are studying our cadet system? Because of it‘s
>effectiveness and relevance to wholesome youth development. It is a proven
>winner. We currently have exchanges with, England, Scotland, Wales, Norway,
>Germany, France-off and on, Italy and others who are vying to get in. The
>great U.S of A is absolutely green with envy. Besides the regular training
>other opportunities are presented by civilian volunteers such as meteorolgy,
>photography, environmental awareness and again the list goes on. On the
>subject of military training...wow! I really think someone who is as
>obviously as intelligent as you present yourself could not mean what you
>wrote. Have you been reading the newspapers lately or watching the news. The
>world is more messed up now that at any time during the cold war. There are
>more land grabs, ambitious dictators and poverty fueled mini wars than at
>any other time since "the big one." Becoming complacent such as the
>attitude of our current Liberal Dictatorship is perhaps the one most
>important thing we should not do. I won‘t go into the historical lessons
>here as there are enough to write a set of encyclopedias.
>Back to cadets:
>One of the most important aspects of cadet training is one seldom mentioned.
>To some it doesn‘t sound cool to talk about it. That is patriotism and
>loyalty to what we like to think of as the best country on planet earth and
>an understanding of our system of democracy under Her Majesty Queen
>Elizabeth our head of state.
>
>Dave Willard
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dave Kenney" <cao@lf.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 19 May 2000 17:15:34 -0600*
>what is taught in Cadets that is not
>taught in non-military related children organizations?
Where do I start?
Here are two rather large reasons and difference:
First:
What is different about cadet training?  Cadets scuba-dive, rock climb,
swim, parachute, fence, canoe, hike, fly, sail, rappell, tour, camp and
program computers.  They do wilderness survival, sports, drill, archery,
orienteering, small party taskings, biathlon, band, ceremonial, search 
rescue and first-aid. They compete in rifle competitions in Bisley England,
the Crossfield Match and the Dominion of Canada Rifle Competition.  They are
involved in citizenship activities like the Clean Canada Campaign, Trails
Canada and visiting in old-age homes.  They participate in and assist with
local Legion activities as flag party, dinner servers, yard clean up and
Remembrance Day Activities.  They work with the Kiwanas, Rotary, Moose,
Elks, cities, towns, villages and local schools.  AND.... they do all this
at no cost to their parents.
Second:
Cadets learn citizenship/teamwork/leadership in a physically demanding
environment see above.
That environment is oriented to the military, it is not militaristic.
Having a military orientation and understanding helps the cadets to be aware
of the military system and having learned the environment, is potentially
more supportive of the military once they are no longer a cadet.  Adults who
are familiar with the system and are able to speak rationally about it are a
great support to the military no matter what job they do on civvie street.
The military therefore has a vested interest in supporting the cadet system
where we can have teenagers trained in activities and skills that make them
better citizens. but also gains their support and awareness of the military
as well.  That is what is not taught "in non-military related children
organizations".
That military support is why CIC officers have a military occupation code
MOC.  The training is definitely different that that received in the rest
of the CF.  That is because they are being trained for a different purpose.
CIC officers are not trained to be soldiers, they are trained to work with
youth.  The training is directly related to the job they do.  Do not equate
length of a course to the ability of an individual to complete a tasking.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Trevor Morin" <trevor_morin@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 20 May 2000 00:02:53 PDT*
bravo!!! i totally agree with everything you have said. well worded, too. 
now, if you could only send this message to "ghallman", i‘m sure he‘d see 
the light!! :
From: "dave" 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: 
Subject: Cadets
Date: Fri, 19 May 2000 00:56:23 -0400
Obviously this was a topic just waiting to be pounced upon. It is
interesting to see such wide ranging opinions on the Cadet Movement. I
became a cadet as soon as I entered high school. Back then it was considered
a subject and given full credits. It was a very different type of
organization back then early sixties and closer to the time when we were
serious about maintaining credible forces. This was only 15 yrs after WW II
and only eight after the Korean War. As Army Cadets Hastings  Prince
Edward Regt we used to practice tactics on the football field and strip and
assemble bren guns in the gymnasium.  Times have changed.
Throughout my 30 odd years of Regular  Reserve military service I
maintained an interest and commitment to the Cadet Movement. Like myself,
both of my sons were cadets and one went on to join the reserves then
Regular Force and is currently with 3 RCR Jump Coy. The current organization
is like all other institutions in Canada today caught up in the "Political
Correctness Dilemma." With all the problems and challenges the movement
faces today I think I‘m on very firm ground in stating that, cadets first
and foremost builds strong Canadians. Those that do develop an interest in
persuing a military career ultimately do very well within it. Others who opt
for a civilian life in many cases become movers and shakers in the fields of
their choice and within their communities. The statistics are there to prove
what a wonderful grounding for life cadets provides.
Aside from the military application, marksmanship shooting is a great
competitive sport and even more importantly, it instills discipline giving
the participant abilties to  focus, concentrate and become goal oriented.
Those politicians and left wing bleeding hearts who state, "We shouldn‘t be
putting guns in the hands of our youth," are really missing the point. The
value of teaching kids just what a weapon is, the harm that one can do with
it and how to respect and handle it safely, go far in avoiding misuse. This
whole concept somehow goes right over their heads. Teaching cadets how  to
lead and follow in a team concept are invaluable assets applicable to any
occupational or life undertaking. Social skills, travelling, music,
recognition for merit and... well, I could fill a digest issue with
positives. Whoever mentioned Hitler Youth I believe recanted stating it was
just a joke. It was a very poor one for there are no comparisons, even
comical ones. When I see, read and hear about all the problems and troubles
many young people teens get into today, I wonder how these same
unfortunate kids could have been had they discovered the cadet movement.
Dave Willard
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 20 May 2000 08:18:42 -0600*
--------------247051ED395727814A6B93F3
I too agree with Dave, Ian the others and yourself. Sadly our friend ghallman
doesn‘t want to play anymore. I noticed he responded to everyone‘s replies but
my own.... sigh. Guess he didn‘t get them -
Francois
Trevor Morin wrote:
> bravo!!! i totally agree with everything you have said. well worded, too.
> now, if you could only send this message to "ghallman", i‘m sure he‘d see
> the light!! :
>
> From: "dave" 
> Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Cadets
> Date: Fri, 19 May 2000 00:56:23 -0400
>
> Obviously this was a topic just waiting to be pounced upon. It is
> interesting to see such wide ranging opinions on the Cadet Movement. I
> became a cadet as soon as I entered high school. Back then it was considered
> a subject and given full credits. It was a very different type of
> organization back then early sixties and closer to the time when we were
> serious about maintaining credible forces. This was only 15 yrs after WW II
> and only eight after the Korean War. As Army Cadets Hastings  Prince
> Edward Regt we used to practice tactics on the football field and strip and
> assemble bren guns in the gymnasium.  Times have changed.
>
> Throughout my 30 odd years of Regular  Reserve military service I
> maintained an interest and commitment to the Cadet Movement. Like myself,
> both of my sons were cadets and one went on to join the reserves then
> Regular Force and is currently with 3 RCR Jump Coy. The current organization
> is like all other institutions in Canada today caught up in the "Political
> Correctness Dilemma." With all the problems and challenges the movement
> faces today I think I‘m on very firm ground in stating that, cadets first
> and foremost builds strong Canadians. Those that do develop an interest in
> persuing a military career ultimately do very well within it. Others who opt
> for a civilian life in many cases become movers and shakers in the fields of
> their choice and within their communities. The statistics are there to prove
> what a wonderful grounding for life cadets provides.
>
> Aside from the military application, marksmanship shooting is a great
> competitive sport and even more importantly, it instills discipline giving
> the participant abilties to  focus, concentrate and become goal oriented.
> Those politicians and left wing bleeding hearts who state, "We shouldn‘t be
> putting guns in the hands of our youth," are really missing the point. The
> value of teaching kids just what a weapon is, the harm that one can do with
> it and how to respect and handle it safely, go far in avoiding misuse. This
> whole concept somehow goes right over their heads. Teaching cadets how  to
> lead and follow in a team concept are invaluable assets applicable to any
> occupational or life undertaking. Social skills, travelling, music,
> recognition for merit and... well, I could fill a digest issue with
> positives. Whoever mentioned Hitler Youth I believe recanted stating it was
> just a joke. It was a very poor one for there are no comparisons, even
> comical ones. When I see, read and hear about all the problems and troubles
> many young people teens get into today, I wonder how these same
> unfortunate kids could have been had they discovered the cadet movement.
>
> Dave Willard
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------247051ED395727814A6B93F3
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------247051ED395727814A6B93F3--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dave Kenney" <dkenney@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 24 May 2000 08:32:46 -0600*
KK Wrote
>they do gain rank quicker !!!!  I know tons of people in military college
>,service battalion,ect who were in cadets and have gained rank quicker
As explanation, a cadet who has served 4 years in a Cadet Corps is entitled
to:
Upon completing basic training, the former cadet‘s requirement of "time in
rank" for promotion to the next rank is reduced by six 6 months.  This one
time, six month waiver is the only consideration given to cadet service.
In response to a previous thread, although cadet time is recognized in the
above way, the biggest problem that faces cadets going into the Canadian
Forces is self-image.  A cadet MWO who has been a cadet for 6 years and
accustomed to being a "senior" in command of others, is suddenly a raw
recruit who has to prove that he/she can do drill, shine boots etc.  There
is a period of adjustment in mind set.  Some take longer to adapt than
others.
Dave Kenney
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dave Kenney" <dkenney@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 24 May 2000 08:32:56 -0600*
KK Wrote
>ur wrong paintball hasnt been taken away from cadets
>someone has to set up a game  not duringcadet hours the form still has to
be signed
Actually, I believe the issue of paintball is more of an interpretation
issue.  It is not in the official Cadet program and therefore whether or not
it is allowed is up to approving authorities.   In Prairie Region Cadets,
paintball was not allowed up to a year ago because of the inherent
possibility of injury.  Because so many cadets do play it on their own time
without injury, it was allowed in Prairie Region as of a year ago, but it
would not be funded, the Cadet Corps was on their own to pay for it.  Then,
several months later, the authority to run paintball exercises was
withdrawn.  The reason this time, is that the concept of paintball involves
"tactics" and tactics are not to be a part of the cadet program.   We are
not training cadets for war, nor to be soldiers, therefore any part of the
cadet program involving these concepts are being withdrawn.  This includes
patrolling which assumes an enemy.  Cadet Corps are now having to find
creative ways to do similar things.
That is what has happened in Prairie Region Cadets which is under Air
Command in Winnipeg.  Not being under Air Command, other regions may still
allow paintball because they may look at the activity differently.
KK Wrote
>swat use paintball guns,grown men use paintball guns,military use paintball
>guns ,grown men shoot up schools and join gangs
This is why Prairie Region Cadets have withdrawn paintball - it is too
militaristic.
There are even many who believe that cadets should not use .22 cal rifles,
because they are weapons and teenagers do not need weapons training.
Dave Kenney
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"sgt. RASKUL" <raskul89@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 24 May 2000 20:37:36 GMT*
paintball is not a very dangerous sport, it all depends on the psi and fps 
of the gun and also the paint that you use. I have been playing paintball 
for a long time and i am on a team with two sponsors, PBL and we might get 
DIABLO, and it hasnt helped me learn much in the military soldier wise, and 
military hasnt helped me with paintball either.
>From: "Dave Kenney" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Cadets  paintball
>Date: Wed, 24 May 2000 08:32:56 -0600
>
>KK Wrote
> >ur wrong paintball hasnt been taken away from cadets
> >someone has to set up a game  not duringcadet hours the form still has to
>be signed
>
>Actually, I believe the issue of paintball is more of an interpretation
>issue.  It is not in the official Cadet program and therefore whether or 
>not
>it is allowed is up to approving authorities.   In Prairie Region Cadets,
>paintball was not allowed up to a year ago because of the inherent
>possibility of injury.  Because so many cadets do play it on their own time
>without injury, it was allowed in Prairie Region as of a year ago, but it
>would not be funded, the Cadet Corps was on their own to pay for it.  Then,
>several months later, the authority to run paintball exercises was
>withdrawn.  The reason this time, is that the concept of paintball involves
>"tactics" and tactics are not to be a part of the cadet program.   We are
>not training cadets for war, nor to be soldiers, therefore any part of the
>cadet program involving these concepts are being withdrawn.  This includes
>patrolling which assumes an enemy.  Cadet Corps are now having to find
>creative ways to do similar things.
>
>That is what has happened in Prairie Region Cadets which is under Air
>Command in Winnipeg.  Not being under Air Command, other regions may still
>allow paintball because they may look at the activity differently.
>
>KK Wrote
> >swat use paintball guns,grown men use paintball guns,military use 
>paintball
> >guns ,grown men shoot up schools and join gangs
>
>This is why Prairie Region Cadets have withdrawn paintball - it is too
>militaristic.
>There are even many who believe that cadets should not use .22 cal rifles,
>because they are weapons and teenagers do not need weapons training.
>
>Dave Kenney
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 12 Sep 2000 21:24:24 -0600*
Cadets first? I don‘t think so. The Cadet Movement goes to great pains 
to explain that cadet service is not and never will be a basis for
priority compulsory service. If the "balloon goes up" to use a very old
expression it is likely that many cadets will volunteer for service
faster than other will volunteer. Somehow the message of the purpose of
cadets hasn‘t been getting thru to you not that I think you are alone
in this regard.
Adil Shamji wrote:
> 
SNIP...
> Logic tells me that if conscription were ever required, former cadets would
> be conscripted first.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Wainwright" <ajmw@home.com>* on *Thu, 21 Dec 2000 19:49:04 -0800*
Dave please understand that I‘m front of my cadets I am a professional NCO,
I did use this forum as more of a mess than a professional forum.  I do
input to the dress and deportment of my officers, for the most part the
officers in my squadron are very professional and capable.  There are some
things that I would consider when looking to join again, what does your
child what to do sail, fly or patrol?  It must be there interest area.
Talk with the CIC officers there! get a fell, ask any diagnostic questions
that you please, they should be quite open to them.  In the end Dave you
can‘t be assured that he will be shown the best of the system, after awhile
he will figure out how things work and what is right and wrong.  My one
comment would be - make sure he attend summer training!!  It is a critical
part of being a well rounded cadet.  I would still highly recommend your son
/ daughter to join, cadets is a great youth program that offers essential
guidance during the teen years.
- Adam
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of dave
Sent: Thursday, December 21, 2000 7:29 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: Recruitment in Army Reserves
Maybe you could help me out on this Adam...As a CWO, can you not have input
into the dress and deportment of your CIC officers. If not, who is?
I have not been a Cadet, but have spent time with former Cadets, so I have
a very small bank of knowledge about them...I do have a son however, who may
consider them in the future.  How can I as a parent make sure he is going to
be exposed to good examples of Cadet leadership.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

